# 535 Hummingbird



## Zum (Aug 8, 2008)

There on sale right now here for $135.
Anybody using one or have any thoughts on the unit?


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 8, 2008)

I have the 525 and like it quite a bit. I use mine mostly for depth readings, plus I like the large readout numbers. Humminbird makes some good stuff! 8)


----------



## kemical (Aug 8, 2008)

been thinking about getting me one !!! gonna do some research now..lol


----------



## natetrack (Aug 8, 2008)

I also have a 525. I really like it. Easy to install, mine came with the transducer, the mount, a speed sensor, and the all the power wiring. It works well, very accurate and haven't had a problem with it. I would get another one at that price if I needed one.


----------



## Zum (Aug 9, 2008)

The 525 and the 535 are on sale...the 535 was a clearance price,making it the same price as the 525.I'll have to go in and get it,thanks for your input.


----------



## Lunkerville (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just joined the forum. I just picked up the 535 and will be mounting it on the weekend. Kind of concerned about drilling holes in the transom. I picked up some Marine GOOP to act as the sealant. Does anyone have any experience with this stuff. As for the finder, I also have a portable 400 that works jim dandy.


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2008)

Lunkerville said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just joined the forum. I just picked up the 535 and will be mounting it on the weekend. Kind of concerned about drilling holes in the transom. I picked up some Marine GOOP to act as the sealant. Does anyone have any experience with this stuff. As for the finder, I also have a portable 400 that works jim dandy.



Welcome aboard man! Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------

